# Verizon LTE Rules May Allow Unlocked Phones?



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know if people saw the new complaint filed with the FCC against Verizon, but it is fairly important. The complaint is based on Verizon blocking tethering apps. This violates the clause in the LTE spectrum agreement which forbids carriers from trying to 'deny, limit, or restrict the ability of their customers to use devices and applications of their choice.'

Could this open access clause actually force Verizon to let us unlock LTE phones and 'use the application of our choice'? The application being custom ROMs such as Cyanogenmod. Any comments?

CNet article about complaint: http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20069580-264/complaint-to-fcc-verizon-mustnt-bar-4g-tethering/
Full copy of the FCC complaint: http://www.scribd.com/doc/57270339/Free-Press-complaint-to-FCC-Verizon-and-C-Block
PDF version of the above complaint - http://www.freepress.net/files/FreePress_CBlock_Complaint.pdf

I can't find a detailed link on the C-Block (LTE) provisions, but here is an Ars article about Verizon honoring it: http://arstechnica.com/old/content/2008/05/verizon-we-promise-to-honor-the-block-c-open-access-rules.ars


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds promising to me. Would you happen to have a link to the source?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Sounds promising to me. Would you happen to have a link to the source?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Updated the original post with sources.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I doubt it would go as far as completely having to unlock all devices. It could however make it so they cant penalize for people using non Verizon sanctioned tethering. Who knows though, this is definitely interesting.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope they start offering free tethering. Paying for data you're already paying for seems stupid IMO


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

thecaptain0220 said:


> I doubt it would go as far as completely having to unlock all devices. It could however make it so they cant penalize for people using non Verizon sanctioned tethering. Who knows though, this is definitely interesting.


I know it is a bit of a stretch, but any application is pretty broad. The locked bootloader blocks a lot of stuff.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

goodspellar said:


> I hope they start offering free tethering. Paying for data you're already paying for seems stupid IMO


thats what I've said before, I pay for unlimited data. It does not say in that contract if i use it on the internet, downloading games, thru the computer, etc. it is unlimited. If me and my phone are the only things strictly allowed to use that data connection does that mean no one can touch my phone and check their stuff if wanted to let them? well of course it doesn't. It's like Verizon trying to get ppl to buy VZ Navigator. Um, who in their right mind that has a smart phone choose to pay 10 bucks extra a month when they already have google map & navi. Verizon wants to get as much money as possible so if charging ppl to let them tether will get them a fast 20 bucks so be it lol. They've *grown* now they need to grow up.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

What would most likely happen is if they try and use the open access clause to argue for unlocked bootloaders it will go to court and the courts will most likely make a ruling that the FCC cannot unilaterally revoke a carriers control of devices on their network simply because said device utilizes block C. They will also rule however, that a carrier cannot prevent a user from fully accessing block C as per the same openness clause. At that point all that has to happen is VZW has to provide free access to their wireless hotspot application (which as we all know does not require root or an open bootloader) and they will be in compliance with that provision of their license.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

Nusince said:


> What would most likely happen is if they try and use the open access clause to argue for unlocked bootloaders it will go to court and the courts will most likely make a ruling that the FCC cannot unilaterally revoke a carriers control of devices on their network simply because said device utilizes block C. They will also rule however, that a carrier cannot prevent a user from fully accessing block C as per the same openness clause. At that point all that has to happen is VZW has to provide free access to their wireless hotspot application (which as we all know does not require root or an open bootloader) and they will be in compliance with that provision of their license.


Verizon agreed to the terms of the C-Block when they bought it. I don't see why they should be allowed to renege on their words. We will see where this goes.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I have no faith in the FCC enforcing their own rules; much less standing up for consumers.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> I have no faith in the FCC enforcing their own rules; much less standing up for consumers.


A boy can dream can't he? At least some of the manufacturers are starting to get behind the unlockable phones. Maybe that will give this more of a push.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Money has a lot of sway and Verizon has a lot of it


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

It is really more about how much money is behind the people fighting the battle. If this turns into a long protracted battle then whomever is fighting on the consumer side needs to have deep pockets to stay in the fight for the long haul.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

I think everything will work out in the long run.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> I think everything will work out in the long run.


I hope so. I honestly love Verizon's service. Their support is always nice to me and I have fantastic signal in most places. The only thing that I dislike is the locked phones.


----------

